# Is the Exo Terra's Reptile Cave (XL) large enough for an adult beardie?



## triwan (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi,
I am intending to get a cave for my young beardie. Does anyone has any experience with that product? Is it big enough for an adult bearded dragon?

Exo Terra : Reptile Cave / Natural Hiding Place

Any comments are welcomed. Thanks!


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

You dont need one. beardies rarely hide. They prefer to be out basking under their heat bulb.


----------

